# Connaught



## maniac779 (20 Jun 2005)

I got a tasking in Connaught for the summer as a Storesman/GD. Wondering what life is like on the base and whatnot...

Cheers...


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Jun 2005)

hmmm


two words... Bring a Car.

its a fairly boring base.. smaller then Meaford.

if you go to google maps and search for Kanata Ontario, and then look on the satalite imagery of the Shirleys bay area you will be able to see the base and surrounding area.. 

Connaught is the National Rifle Ranges, and also the Regional small arms training center for the RCMP. also if youre working there you will probabbly see some of the guys from the dwyer hill ski team as well... (youll know them when you see them  ) it also houses a rather large cadet camp. about half of the uptop area is reserved for the cadets.  most of the info as far as what you will be doing specifically will be breifed to you upon the start of your tasking.

I worked out of the Cadet QM which was as per normal overworked and understaffed. if youre working there Expect to be working at an operational Tempo. meaning you will work some evenings and weekends. the two WO's who work it, WO Tremblay and WO Stacenko are awsome guys. they know thier stuff and if you work hard they will make sure you get time off if and when you need it.  Expect to work hard, and work alot.. its very busy, and being infantry im going to guess this will be your first experiance working with CSS people. 
you'll figure out the rest when you start.

However if you work as a GD, your primary job is Bi*ch. until the cadets arrive you'll be doing all sorts of grunt work. setting up mod, moving tables and furniture etc.. etc... all the prep work to get the camp ready for when the cadets hit the ground. once the cadets get there GDs become the security staff, so your job is to make sure the cadets and staff cadets play nice and dont procreate like rabbits. you'll work 12 hour shifts and depending you may work 4 on 4 off or something like that... mostly GDs will work nights and there will be one GD on duty during the day with a Duty Staff Cadet (at least thats how it worked last summer. things may have changed) 

If for whatever reason youre a driver... expect to work some odd hours, you wont get as much time off as QM or GD but you have alot more downtime here and there. as opposed to weekends and such.  Driving is easy as anything. you'll be driving Civilian vehicles, all rentals either 7 pax minivans or 8 pax full size vans. so hope you like A/C and FM Radio and CD Players.....   (and I was a HLVW Qualified MSE-Op working as a storesman.. go figure..)

now, as far as life for support staff in connaught,  off duty.. there is a small gym there and alot of places to go riding or biking, so if you like PT you'll be able to fill your boots, the Drinking mess is usually empty but has a satilite TV and some couches as well as pool and some video games.. overall not bad, but not amazing. youre fairly close to a few fast food places in kanata, as well as Timmys and wendys at March rd. and Carling ave. (buy an ottawa/kanata road map to get an idea of where things are) there are alot of bars and clubs in ottawa which is roughly a 15-20 minute drive at most. there is a gentlemans club just off the base if youre so inclined to go to such an establishment. 
there isnt alot that is within walking distance though. so either bring a bike, or if you have a car, bring that. (seriously.. im not jokeing.. a car is a freekin' godsend up there...) 

 Rations/Quarters: well if you look on the google maps you'll see a red roof building in connaught, that is the mess hall (kitchen) the food is good but nothing compared to Pettawawa or Trenton. but still good. our units Chief Cook is up there this summer supervising the kitchen, so if you run into a MCpl Dewolfe say hi for me  . 

as for living accomodations, i will once again use the word Operational.  if you look at the map you will see 4 white trailer looking things to the west of the mess hall... odds are you'll be in there... they are a roof over your head, nothing fancy but you'll get a bed, a locker or two, and if youre really lucky the A/C in your trailer will accually work. (ours did, and it was niiiiiiiice )  people bring up PS2's and DVD players and TV's and they are usually secure in the buildings.. we didnt have any problems with theft last summer. you'll get to know your co-workers and other support staff very well. and will probabbly become fairly close knit so like i said. there shouldnt be any theft going on..

things to beware of, brace yourself for..

i'll be honest. working for the cadets can be absolutly FUBAR Retarded at times.. Expect them (cadets and CIC) exhibit little to no common sense at times, and the standard of professionalism youre used to in meaford or borden is non-existent there. There are some AWSOME CIC officers up there too though.. Capt Bill Currie is excellent and there are a few others who you will run into. 
but you will have moments where your patience will definatly be tested, and where you will end up doing their job for them on occation.
just take some deep breaths and move on. lol.. going from working with the PRes or Cadets is a HUGE culture shock and adjustment.. 
all in all it managed to be the worst tasking ive ever had and yet the best tasking ive ever had. 

basically take the bad with the good, and all in all, you'll come out of it a smarter soldier. Trust me, it will definatly be a learning experiance.

Cheers!
   Josh


----------



## armygurl_557 (23 Jun 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> two words... Bring a Car.



Thats Three Words..


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 Jun 2005)

Yes..... thank you..........


----------



## tblakemore (26 Jun 2005)

Thompson, you have way to much time on your hands...


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Jun 2005)

look, just cause you spend 22 hours a day at your job......  ;D


----------



## Franko (26 Jun 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I worked out of the Cadet QM which was as per normal overworked and understaffed. if you're working there Expect to be working at an operational Tempo......
> 
> Cheers!
> Josh



Some nights and some weekends 'eh?

Geesh you got it tough in Connaught.

You've obviously never been in an operational unit on ops before.   :

Regards


----------



## Slim (26 Jun 2005)

Operational tempo...I'd rephraze that if I were you.

Operational tempo is definetely NOT what you just described. Wind your neck in bud, this is a cadet unit. :


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jun 2005)

well.... all i can say is... Oops....  :-[

Sorry Guys, Ive obviously strayed well out of my arcs on this one. and I apologize. 

since I can no longer edit my post I'll rephrase it this way:

Its not like working Class "A" or even Class "B" at your home unit.. theres alot more stuff that need to get done, and guess what, youre the only people who are available to do the work... 

so to clarify once again... its nothing like being operational... if one of you guys who have been operational could enlighten me on whats it is accually like i would be most appreciative. 

Its more like... well... just being really busy and constantly getting stuck with the crap jobs that you usually pass down to the new guys in the unit. (not that I do that. Its just something ive noticed that seems to happen from time to time.. )

Anyways, once again, my sincerest Apologies to you all, and I hope you can forgive this Mo-Litia Corporal for his Brain Fart.  :-[


----------



## Franko (27 Jun 2005)

No need to apologise.....you clarified your statement and that's good enough in my books   

As for Op tempo.....try working 6 months straight with little time off...working sometimes over 18 HR a day, most go around 14 (pers experience). The only time off (on tour) is your HLTA (16 days) and R&R (Bosnia 4 days off X 2). Roto 13 SFOR I was working (on average) 14hr days....more if there was an operation going on.

I'm expecting no leave on this tour....and workdays of 14-20hrs depending on ongoing operations. So it's going to be a long one this time.

As for deployment on ex IE: 2003 BTE in Wainwright Alb....I was working anywhere between 18-20 workdays in camp. When the sqn deployed out of camp it was 24/7 or however long that portion of the ex was. I was driving the sqn ARV.....so I was busy pulling tank engines even when the troops were having down time. Made for a very fast ex.....all 2 months of it.

Just a quick snapshot for you. I'm sure there are a few guys here who had it even rougher than me.

Regards


----------



## Slim (27 Jun 2005)

> Just a quick snapshot for you. I'm sure there are a few guys here who had it even rougher than me.



Yes but then we have to re-start therapy! ;D

Cheers Franko...No one can say that you haven't BTDT!  

Slim


----------



## Franko (28 Jun 2005)

Methinks it's too late.....Fergie buggered me up but good!   ;D

Regards


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jun 2005)

I've lost count on how many CFSAC's & NSCC's I've competed at in Connaught. Good to see that there is a new Combined mess.  Too bad they couldn't find some funding to upgrade the accomodations.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Jun 2005)

no kidding.... though i cant complain... even though i shared a trailer it did have a/c, and that was a godsend on the hotter days


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jun 2005)

A trailer must be nice.... For the rest of us that have to live under canvas, I can be hotter than hell during the days and difficult to hang on to your kit during the wind storms!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jul 2005)

I have a big sore spot about GDs.
Fucking guys have one of the most relaxed  jobs out there yet always ALWAYS complain about not having enough work to do. They want to get out there and do some real training.
The minute you pull them away for a small party task they whine and bitch and complain and the first question out of their mouth is how long will they be working, when will they be done, when they are finished can they be let go for the rest of the day.

Jesus Christ. I know "working" for a whole 4 or 5 hours a day (Most of the time spent playing xbox) then getting off work and playing some more XBox in your airconditioned room that you can't even keep semi-clean is hard work but GDs really don't have it all that tough.

GDs who complain about their work load, or lack there of, should be sent home and try working in a factor for 8 and 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Jul 2005)

yeah, the GD's knew they had it good.... their job was rough for about a month. all the grunt work, then once the camp started up it was all security type work. alot of sitting around...... 

i was in supply, we didnt get to loaf like that.. most of the time we accually had work to do.... though we made sure to make it fun where we could. we had a few bbq lunches out back of range control, and we just made sure to try and have fun despite the sometimes frustrating nature of the job. 

ive not come close to having BTDT, and in comparison, i know we in the supply section had it alright compared to some of the other guys up there...

my heart went out to the BMQ/SQ's and the MedA QL3's in the Mod tents.... especially on the really hot humid days. and as per normal for a military base the mosquitos were insane.   

the A/C was definatly a godsend... especially since the GD's ACU broke within the first month or so.... heh heh heh...


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jul 2005)

On the really hot days, the only thing to do was to hop into an A/C van or get an Ice Cap from Timmies!!


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jul 2005)

yeah, thankfully a few of the rentals had a/c... but man... i cant have those timmies Ice caps anymore... Im trying to NOT look like a cadpat pillow with a string tied in the middle!  ;D


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> On the really hot days, the only thing to do was to hop into an A/C van or get an Ice Cap from Timmies!!






So very true


----------



## MOOO! (13 Sep 2005)

8) Remember this, sometimes the GD guys can be ran ragged.  0300am get up 0200 go to ground.  But most of the time ya they suck up the AC and are good for Timmy Runs.  Just thought I would pass out the fact some do work like others


----------

